# canton / woodstock



## RATTLER

guys
 i have been out of the loop. i am thinking about seeing if we can plan something. lets see!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

I am in!


----------



## OutFishHim

In........but won't it interfere with ya'll's hunting?


----------



## ATLRoach

In name a time and place..I liked right wing


----------



## OutFishHim

ATLRoach said:


> In name a time and place..I liked right wing



x2

I know "Gay" will want to go there too.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> x2
> 
> I know "Gay" will want to go there too.



Hmmm I wonder who you are talking about?


----------



## DRB1313

Let me know a time and place and i'll see what's cookin.


----------



## NOYDB

I'll try to fit it into my busy social schedule......

Ok, I'm in. I'm hungry.

Right Wing is good.  Taco thingee will do. Y'all set it up, I'm flexible.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

IN..  Just fill me in on the details..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Wednesday or thursday?      
This week or next?


----------



## NOYDB

Rattler, call it.


----------



## Lorri

Ok I am going to go tonight since it is raining now and don't have a homecoming parade to go to - how will I know how to find you guys.  Look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## Lorri

If someone could tell me the time and the place.


----------



## OutFishHim

My vote is next week.


----------



## hicktownboy

DRB1313 said:


> Let me know a time and place and i'll see what's cookin.



David already shot a buck so he should be able to make it.  I will be there as well!!  Right wing sounds great.


----------



## hicktownboy

THURSDAY next week looks good to me... Cant make it any Wednesdays with my current schedule and only select Thursdays.


----------



## Lorri

Has a time been set yet!


----------



## OutFishHim

NEXT thursday, the 16th

7:00 pm

Right Wing Tavern,  Woodstick

Ok with you Dave?

Everyone better come get their hair did before then!    Someone may have a camera.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

That good to me.


----------



## OutFishHim

luckylady said:


> how will I know how to find you guys.



We are pretty easy to pick out in a crowd.  Long table with anywhere from 8 to 15 scruffy men and one woman who is obviously a hairstylist trying to control the food fight.  And you can always pick out Kenny in his lavender colored tights and rainbow cape.


----------



## RATTLER

i am in


----------



## hicktownboy

Looks like we got a crowd!  Im ready!  Wheres ol tatonkachips at?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

hicktownboy said:


> Looks like we got a crowd!  Im ready!  Wheres ol tatonkachips at?



Hopefully down wind


----------



## OutFishHim

hicktownboy said:


> Looks like we got a crowd!  Im ready!  Wheres ol tatonkachips at?



He's still in time-out.


----------



## JR

Y'all have fun.


----------



## NOYDB

I'll be there, Lord willin' an the creek don't rise.


----------



## DRB1313

I'm out for Weds. Thurs.  of next week, but Ya''ll enjoy!!
Got meetings for work!!


----------



## Buck

To far out to call right now for me.  Maybe I can make it?

How far is this place from Taco Mac?


----------



## hicktownboy

Not far at all.  Its just off the square in Woodstock.


----------



## Lorri

buck#4 said:


> To far out to call right now for me.  Maybe I can make it?
> 
> How far is this place from Taco Mac?



Hop - Skip and Jump!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I am in definatly,  Jeff is gonna try to make it this time around as well, Maybe even F-14 gunner and TWaters.


----------



## BPR

I'll have to make it one of these and try to meet a few of you.  

But on the 16th I will be on my way to South Dakota for pheasant season that starts that Saturday.


----------



## NOYDB

It's in the hysteric recycled train depot off main street. In front of Morgan's Hardware next to the vacant condos.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

NOYDB said:


> It's in the hysteric recycled train depot off main street. In front of Morgan's Hardware next to the vacant condos.



Don't forget the historical woodstock part.


----------



## NOYDB

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Don't forget the historical woodstock part.



Bah Humbug! A 100yr old outhouse is still an outhouse. And ugly is forever.

Great place for a parking deck.


----------



## ATLRoach

I'll be there..


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

hicktownboy said:


> Looks like we got a crowd!  Im ready!  Wheres ol tatonkachips at?



I'm in


----------



## Buck

NOYDB said:


> It's in the hysteric recycled train depot off main street. In front of Morgan's Hardware next to the vacant condos.



Gottcha!!!  Those things still vacant?  When I saw those things going up I figured someone had lost their minds...  Bit to high falutent for that side of the tracks...


----------



## Al33

If they give seniors a discount I might be there.

Too early to tell for me. If the weather is looking good for deer hunting I will likely be in the woods, if not, I will keep this in mind. Always a good crowd to hang out with at these Canton/Woodstock gatherings. If I cannot make it I will shoot a flaming arrow into the sky if it's dark and/or smoke signals if daylight to let you all know.


----------



## Lorri

buck#4 said:


> Gottcha!!!  Those things still vacant?  When I saw those things going up I figured someone had lost their minds...  Bit to high falutent for that side of the tracks...




Yeah it is a disgrace to Woodstock - why couldn't they leave it the way it was before they made all these eyse sores.   

I might get to go now depends if their is a home football game or away - if it is home I will go and meet you guys.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

luckylady said:


> Yeah it is a disgrace to Woodstock - why couldn't they leave it the way it was before they made all these eyse sores.
> 
> I might get to go now depends if their is a home football game or away - if it is home I will go and meet you guys.



So how hard is it to go check the football schedule that's hanging by a magnet on the fridge and then come back and tell us yes or no?


----------



## OutFishHim

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So how hard is it to go check the football schedule that's hanging by a magnet on the fridge and then come back and tell us yes or no?


----------



## Lorri

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So how hard is it to go check the football schedule that's hanging by a magnet on the fridge and then come back and tell us yes or no?



Well pretty hard considering I am at work and not at home to see the football schedule hanging by a magnet on the fridge


----------



## Lorri

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So how hard is it to go check the football schedule that's hanging by a magnet on the fridge and then come back and tell us yes or no?




Well after all I didn't have to wait till I got home and check the magnet by the fridge because I don't really have one - I checked the website.

I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## BPR

buck#4 said:


> Gottcha!!!  Those things still vacant?  When I saw those things going up I figured someone had lost their minds...  Bit to high falutent for that side of the tracks...



I was told that the builder went bankrupt and that the banks owns them now, but most of them are still not complete.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

BPR said:


> I was told that the builder went bankrupt and that the banks owns them now, but most of them are still not complete.



The city of Woodstock picked up part of the check.  Excuse me, the people of woodstock are paying for the part the city counsel decide to pick up.  The other company is in bankruptcy.


----------



## Lorri

BPR said:


> I was told that the builder went bankrupt and that the banks owns them now, but most of them are still not complete.



I heard the city of Woodstock bought them.


----------



## Lorri

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The city of Woodstock picked up part of the check.  Excuse me, the people of woodstock are paying for the part the city counsel decide to pick up.  The other company is in bankruptcy.



Well that sucks cause that means I am paying for it for living in the city.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

luckylady said:


> Well that sucks cause that means I am paying for it for living in the city.



Me too.  I believe the fishing clan is in the city limits. I do not lnow the others are.


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Me too.  I believe the fishing clan is in the city limits. I do not lnow the others are.




Yes, we are in the city limits.  In fact, I got my property tax statement today.  Suprisingly, it hasn't gone up since last year.  

Since I am paying for these, I wonder what floor my condo is on?  It sure would be easier to walk home after one of our dinners.


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, we are in the city limits.  In fact, I got my property tax statement today.  Suprisingly, it hasn't gone up since last year.
> 
> Since I am paying for these, I wonder what floor my condo is on?  It sure would be easier to walk home after one of our dinners.




I'll take one of the new houses in the back since I am paying for it.


----------



## OutFishHim

luckylady said:


> I'll take one of the new houses in the back since I am paying for it.



You been inside?  There huge!


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> You been inside?  There huge!




I know I love them - I hate they are so close together but they houses are beautiful.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, we are in the city limits.  In fact, I got my property tax statement today.  Suprisingly, it hasn't gone up since last year.
> 
> Since I am paying for these, I wonder what floor my condo is on?  It sure would be easier to walk home after one of our dinners.



Notice they change the water bill.   There is a hidden tax on the sewer usage.  The old bill reflected. The new bill no longer breaks it out


----------



## Lorri

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Notice they change the water bill.   There is a hidden tax on the sewer usage.  The old bill reflected. The new bill no longer breaks it out



Awe didn't notice that!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Ok, so who and or how many is gonna make it.

Redneck maguiver
Jeff Griffith
F-14 gunner
3legpigme
luckylady
outfishhim &clan
and>>>>


----------



## ATLRoach

Obviously Rattler(Dave), Myself(ATLRoach), and Possible Kevin(KR983)


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Al33
Ta-tonka
NOYDB(I think Harry said he was Hungry)
Germag
Lucklady


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Any one else is welcome to come also. let know or just show up.


----------



## NOYDB

I wonder if he's added a Palin Mooseburger to the menu?


----------



## hicktownboy

Planning on being there as of today...


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Notice they change the water bill.   There is a hidden tax on the sewer usage.  The old bill reflected. The new bill no longer breaks it out




Not on mine.  I'm on septic.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

NOYDB said:


> I wonder if he's added a Palin Mooseburger to the menu?




Or Elk Steak


----------



## big fish

OutFishHim said:


> Not on mine.  I'm on septic.



She sounds very proud to be on septic.


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, so who and or how many is gonna make it.
> 
> Redneck maguiver
> Jeff Griffith
> F-14 gunner
> 3legpigme
> luckylady
> outfishhim &clan
> and>>>>



I will be there.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Cool Luckylady,  Sounds like we are gonna have a good crown once again.


----------



## OutFishHim

Looks like a good group! 

But I wonder if they'll come back.


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> Looks like a good group!
> 
> But I wonder if they'll come back.




Oh No You are Scarying
Me Now!


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Cool Luckylady,  Sounds like we are gonna have a good crown once again.



Looks like lots of people are going to show up.  Look forward to meeting all the people I talk to on the forum.


----------



## OutFishHim

luckylady said:


> Oh No You are Scarying
> Me Now!



There's a good chance you'll either be affraid or you'll be offended.


----------



## NOYDB

OutFishHim said:


> There's a good chance you'll either be affraid or you'll be offended.



Paul isn't that bad, give him a break.


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> There's a good chance you'll either be affraid or you'll be offended.




So it sounds like I will have a good time then. I don't think I will be offended.


----------



## Lorri

NOYDB said:


> Paul isn't that bad, give him a break.




Who's Paul anyways!


----------



## OutFishHim

NOYDB said:


> Paul isn't that bad, give him a break.




Try living with him!




luckylady said:


> Who's Paul anyways!




My wife.


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> Try living with him!
> 
> 
> 
> My wife.






Wow so confused now!


----------



## big fish

luckylady said:


> Wow so confused now!



I dont understand her myself.


----------



## OutFishHim

big fish said:


> I dont understand her myself.




What he meant to say is "she wears the pants" 

I do I know his password......I guess I could just edit it myself....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> What he meant to say is "she wears the pants"
> 
> I do I know his password......I guess I could just edit it myself....



Please let him wears some pants thursday.


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> What he meant to say is "she wears the pants"
> 
> I do I know his password......I guess I could just edit it myself....



Well now that we got that straight - I understand a little better now.


----------



## Lorri

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Please let him wears some pants thursday.




Yes please - pants are required!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Oh Lord........   And I thought I was nuts.....


Now I know why...


----------



## NOYDB

luckylady said:


> Yes please - pants are required!



But tops are optional.....


----------



## OutFishHim

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh Lord........   And I thought I was nuts.....
> 
> 
> Now I know why...




You trying to say something?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








NOYDB said:


> But tops are optional.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Behave, Like we normally do.

Ok


----------



## Lorri

NOYDB said:


> But tops are optional.....




Whoa wait a minute - yep optional for you guys!


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh Lord........   And I thought I was nuts.....
> 
> 
> Now I know why...





Why is that - please fill me in!


----------



## Lorri

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Behave, Like we normally do.
> 
> Ok




Oh wow - Thursday night is going to be very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

luckylady said:


> Why is that - please fill me in!



Hey I'm just saying....

" Of all the things I've lost,  It's my mind I miss the most.."


----------



## hicktownboy

Sorry fellas... and ladies... I will not be in attendance, got scheduled to work and cant get out of it on Thursday night.  Yall have a good evening and I'll miss seeing everyone.  Gather your deer huntin stories for January!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Maybe next time then Hicktown, for sure....


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hey I'm just saying....
> 
> " Of all the things I've lost,  It's my mind I miss the most.."




Well hope you can find it real soon.


----------



## Lorri

hicktownboy said:


> Sorry fellas... and ladies... I will not be in attendance, got scheduled to work and cant get out of it on Thursday night.  Yall have a good evening and I'll miss seeing everyone.  Gather your deer huntin stories for January!




Hope to meet you next time then.


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Behave, Like we normally do.
> 
> Ok



Carry on.......




hicktownboy said:


> Sorry fellas... and ladies... I will not be in attendance, got scheduled to work and cant get out of it on Thursday night.  Yall have a good evening and I'll miss seeing everyone.  Gather your deer huntin stories for January!




Call in sick.  After all, you have connections there!

We'll miss you!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

hicktownboy said:


> Sorry fellas... and ladies... I will not be in attendance, got scheduled to work and cant get out of it on Thursday night.  Yall have a good evening and I'll miss seeing everyone.  Gather your deer huntin stories for January!




Take an executive lunch.


----------



## Lorri

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Take an executive lunch.




Or make the executive decision and just go!


----------



## OutFishHim

One more day!!!!!


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> One more day!!!!!



Yeah starting to get nervous now!    NOT!!!!!

Please make sure everybody wears their appropriate attire to the restaurant.


----------



## OutFishHim

luckylady said:


> Yeah starting to get nervous now!    NOT!!!!!
> 
> Please make sure everybody wears their appropriate attire to the restaurant.




There is NOTHING appropriate about this group!

You'll see......


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> There is NOTHING appropriate about this group!
> 
> You'll see......



Thanks for the warning!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> There is NOTHING appropriate about this group!
> 
> You'll see......



Now, now,  we are not that bad.


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Now, now,  we are not that bad.




Maybe not, but we definitely have potential.

(except Bad-Boy-John)


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> Maybe not, but we definitely have potential.
> 
> (except Bad-Boy-John)




Wow so I guess I will
fit right in then because I have potential to.


----------



## OutFishHim

luckylady said:


> Wow so I guess I will
> fit right in then because I have potential to.




How old were you when they told you that?


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> How old were you when they told you that?




HUH


----------



## NOYDB

OutFishHim said:


> How old were you when they told you that?



I was told that all the time, until I got married.


----------



## OutFishHim

Spank!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Hey Ta-ton-ka,  I think you still have a little potential.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

NOYDB said:


> I was told that all the time, until I got married.



Once you married the redhead,  you could not go any higher.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

big fish said:


> I dont understand her myself.


----------



## Ol' Red

luckylady said:


> Wow so I guess I will
> fit right in then because I have potential to.



For what?



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Ta-ton-ka,  I think you still have a little potential.



I heard that too.  A tiny one.

Red


----------



## OutFishHim

Ol' Red said:


> I heard that too.  A tiny one.
> 
> Red


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I quit trying to understand women.  Too much of a headache.  Just nod and say yes dear....








Then go and do what I want anyway..


----------



## JR

something came up tonight!!  i'll be there shortly (9:45ish) ya'll save me a seat!  though I bet ya'll are already there.... i'll call one of you!


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I quit trying to understand women.  Too much of a headache.  Just nod and say yes dear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go and do what I want anyway..




Wow she has you trained!


----------



## Buck

Not going to be able to make it...   Hopefully next time...


----------



## Lorri

buck#4 said:


> Not going to be able to make it...   Hopefully next time...



Awe sorry you can't make it now!  Hope to meet you soon!


----------



## Buck

luckylady said:


> Awe sorry you can't make it now!  Hope to meet you soon!



You could have met me last time had you showed up...


----------



## Lorri

buck#4 said:


> You could have met me last time had you showed up...



Wow you are so mean to me!   Well I am showing up this week now you are standing me up!  It's hard for me to go on Thursday nights cause my daughter is a cheerleader but I am going this time no matter what not catching grief about it anymore.


----------



## Buck

luckylady said:


> Wow you are so mean to me!   Well I am showing up this week now you are standing me up!  It's hard for me to go on Thursday nights cause my daughter is a cheerleader but I am going this time no matter what not catching grief about it anymore.



  I'll be at a school function with my daughter also tomorrow night.  I'll catch up with ya'll next time.  Seriously, you should make this one.  That's a good bunch of folks.    Word of caution though.  Sit as far away from Chip's as you can...


----------



## Lorri

buck#4 said:


> I'll be at a school function with my daughter also tomorrow night.  I'll catch up with ya'll next time.  Seriously, you should make this one.  That's a good bunch of folks.    Word of caution though.  Sit as far away from Chip's as you can...



I am definitely going tomorrow night - have scheduled all cleared off  actually looking forward to meeting everybody from around here.  Yep seems like a great group of people - I will let you know after tomorrow night if I feel the same way  You think it would be wise to sit in a whole another section


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

luckylady said:


> Wow she has you trained!



The key word  HAD  not has..   Thats why she's an ex now...


----------



## NOYDB

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Once you married the redhead,  you could not go any higher.



There's truth to that. 

She however has a list........


----------



## NOYDB

kennyjr1976 said:


> something came up tonight!!  i'll be there shortly (9:45ish) ya'll save me a seat!  though I bet ya'll are already there.... i'll call one of you!



Lost your place in time and space?

I'm going to make cheeseburgers tonight, come on over.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Hummm  Lets see..
The first one was a brunette
the second and blonde
The last one Aubrun

Thats what I did wrong...   No redhead...


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> The key word  HAD  not has..   Thats why she's an ex now...




Well I guess you smartened up then!


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hummm  Lets see..
> The first one was a brunette
> the second and blonde
> The last one Aubrun
> 
> Thats what I did wrong...   No redhead...



Yeah they say redheads have more fun - but I don't know for sure!


----------



## NOYDB

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hummm  Lets see..
> The first one was a brunette
> the second and blonde
> The last one Aubrun
> 
> Thats what I did wrong...   No redhead...



I'm partial to them.

But then I'm warped and perverse so it's a natural fit.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Well, I guess since I've had 3 strikes, I'm outta the game 




For now....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

luckylady said:


> Well I guess you smartened up then!



Hey, I never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the shed,  Just the most used....


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, I guess since I've had 3 strikes, I'm outta the game
> 
> 
> 
> For now....




Awe poor baby!


----------



## JR

i 'm here!!!  hello??????????????


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hey, I never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the shed,  Just the most used....




So what are you being used for!


----------



## big fish




----------



## Lorri

*Tonight*

Wow Thursday is here!  My mind won't be the same after tonight - I am sure.


----------



## JR

Good times last night... For those who showed!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, I guess since I've had 3 strikes, I'm outta the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now....





Time to start a new game or make your own rules


----------



## Lorri

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Time to start a new game or make your own rules




Yep I suggest that a new game should be started and make your own rules!


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Time to start a new game or make your own rules



Maybe that's what went wrong to begin with!?!?


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> Maybe that's what went wrong to begin with!?!?





Yep that is probably it - Need to bend the rules - if momma ain't happy nobody is happy!


----------



## ATLRoach

See y'all tonight at the Right Wing


----------



## Lorri

ATLRoach said:


> See y'all tonight at the Right Wing



See ya tonight!


----------



## NOYDB

I hear Chilli Cheese Fries calling my name.


----------



## RATTLER

will somebody tell me where this place is


----------



## Lorri

RATTLER said:


> will somebody tell me where this place is



Sure will send you a PM!


----------



## JR

RATTLER said:


> will somebody tell me where this place is



The old Caboose (Train Depot) in downtown Woodstock.  Adjacent to Morgan's Ace Hardware.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

RATTLER said:


> will somebody tell me where this place is



Old town woodstock, right in front of morgans ace hardware(same side of the rail tracks as Morgan).


----------



## RATTLER

kenny you buying the adult drinks tonight


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

NOYDB said:


> I hear Chilli Cheese Fries calling my name.



Harry, Harry Harry


----------



## JR

RATTLER said:


> kenny you buying the adult drinks tonight



 I was there last night....


----------



## ATLRoach

kennyjr1976 said:


> I was there last night....



Not our fault you can't read! You coming tonight?


----------



## OutFishHim

kennyjr1976 said:


> I was there last night....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


>



Play nice with,  or you will go to the the special table with ta-ton-ka


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Play nice with,  or you will go to the the special table with ta-ton-ka




  I've been practicing my spit balls!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Time to start a new game or make your own rules



Yup... I did that.  It's not really a game,  just my rules...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

OutFishHim said:


> I've been practicing my spit balls!



Ta-ton-ka has a big head, it will be hard to miss.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yup... I did that.  It's not really a game,  just my rules...



A man got to have standards.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ta-ton-ka has a big head, it will be hard to miss.



Just make sure you aim at him and not the cute one....ME


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A man got to have standards.



I played by thier rules 3 times.   Something didn't work that way.  So now I do it my way.


----------



## OutFishHim

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I played by thier rules 3 times.   Something didn't work that way.  So now I do it my way.



How's that working out for you?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

OutFishHim said:


> How's that working out for you?
> 
> Well, when I get ready to go do something, no waiting, don't have ask if its ok, so I guess not too bad.  But things could allways get better.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Ok, so who's got the camera this time?


----------



## NOYDB

Great turn out! Met some new people, who were a welcome addition. 

We may have to start reserving the whole restaurant.


----------



## germag

It was a great time! It was good to finally meet some forum folks FTF. Nice bunch of people! If I'm not in the woods, I'll be at the next one. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Had a great time folks.  Will definately make the next one.


----------



## F14Gunner

Had a great time last evening and met some really nice folks. Will try and make the next one. Be safe out there this weekend for those heading out. 
Good Luck as well.


----------



## Lorri

NOYDB said:


> Great turn out! Met some new people, who were a welcome addition.
> 
> We may have to start reserving the whole restaurant.





Great meeting you last night! I will try not to talk so much next time.


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I played by thier rules 3 times.   Something didn't work that way.  So now I do it my way.



Nothing wrong with doing it your way?


----------



## Lorri

Great group of people - thanks for making me feel at home.  Glad to met you all.  Will be at the next one - hopefully will not talk so much at the next one


----------



## Lorri

Redneck Maguiver said:


> OutFishHim said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that working out for you?
> 
> Well, when I get ready to go do something, no waiting, don't have ask if its ok, so I guess not too bad.  But things could allways get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was the way was suppose to be all the time - NO WAITING, DON'T HAVE TO ASK IF IT'S OK.  - that is how I have always lived my life.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

luckylady said:


> Great group of people - thanks for making me feel at home.  Glad to met you all.  Will be at the next one - hopefully will not talk so much at the next one



Enjoyed meeting you last night, too! 

Hope you can bring your cheerleader daughters and their friends next time.


----------



## OutFishHim

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Enjoyed meeting you last night, too!


----------



## Lorri

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Enjoyed meeting you last night, too!
> 
> Hope you can bring your cheerleader daughters and their friends next time.




We will have to see - don't need the daughters corrupted!


----------



## F14Gunner

luckylady said:


> Great meeting you last night! I will try not to talk so much next time.


When was that outside, you hardly said anything at the table. Just smiled alot.


----------



## Lorri

F14Gunner said:


> When was that outside, you hardly said anything at the table. Just smiled alot.



I will try to do better next time  just I know it is hard to believe I am shy till I get to know you all then look out.


----------



## OutFishHim

It was good to see everyone.  Good to see some new faces too.



Dave, sorry we didn't have a chance to talk more. 

Kenny, thank you.

Bad Boy John, those texts were from me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lorri, you need to learn to multi-quote.

Mack,   (got nothin')



I'll post the pix up later.


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> It was good to see everyone.  Good to see some new faces too.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, sorry we didn't have a chance to talk more.
> 
> Kenny, thank you.
> 
> Bad Boy John, those texts were from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorri, you need to learn to multi-quote.
> 
> Mack,   (got nothin')
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the pix up later.



Great meeting you!  I will try to learn how to multi-quote soon!


----------



## JR

OutFishHim said:


> Kenny, thank you.
> 
> 
> I'll post the pix up later.



As always, you're welcome!!!

Yes, it was nice to meet some new folks (nothing against the regulars, but you know....)!   Can't wait to see the pictures, did you get a picture when Harry and Threeleggedpigmy's wife was dancing on the table together???  That was classic!!!


----------



## RATTLER

boy if i knew Kenny was going to buy mine i would have ordered the filet.......


----------



## OutFishHim

RATTLER said:


> boy if i knew Kenny was going to buy mine i would have ordered the filet.......



No kidding!  And I would've had that appetizer after all!   But I did get a surprise cake with drizzle.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

It was a pleasure to eat with you guys and ladies last night,  and to enjoy regular faces and meet some new friends.   I would like to apologize for my wife influencing Harry to dance on the table with her.    

Hey Paul, has the guppie made your truck payment yet.


----------



## Lorri

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It was a pleasure to eat with you guys and ladies last night,  and to enjoy regular faces and meet some new friends.   I would like to apologize for my wife influencing Harry to dance on the table with her.
> 
> Hey Paul, has the guppie made your truck payment yet.





 Wow I heard  that
money was for something else not a truck payment.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

luckylady said:


> Wow I heard  that
> money was for something else not a truck payment.



Guppie may spent on bubble gum, video games,  or even a new fishing pole to catch a bigger fish then his dad.


----------



## JR

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It was a pleasure to eat with you guys and ladies last night,  and to enjoy regular faces and meet some new friends.   I would like to apologize for my wife influencing Harry to dance on the table with her.



By the way, did you 'show' your wife some of the meanings of the topics of conversation last night?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

kennyjr1976 said:


> By the way, did you 'show' your wife some of the meanings of the topics of conversation last night?



The boat kranked up fine last night,  and we went for a ride under the stars.


----------



## Lorri

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It was a pleasure to eat with you guys and ladies last night,  and to enjoy regular faces and meet some new friends.   I would like to apologize for my wife influencing Harry to dance on the table with her.
> 
> Hey Paul, has the guppie made your truck payment yet.




Wow I missed the dancing on the table


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Guppie may spent on bubble gum, video games,  or even a new fishing pole to catch a bigger fish then his dad.



Oh he already does.




kennyjr1976 said:


> By the way, did you 'show' your wife some of the meanings of the topics of conversation last night?



Awww man!  I always miss the good stuff!  I should've sat at your end of the table.


----------



## JR

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The boat kranked up fine last night,  and we went for a ride under the stars.



      

Atta boy!!!  She can thank me the next time we get together!


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> Oh he already does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww man!  I always miss the good stuff!  I should've sat at your end of the table.



I guess we all missed the good stuff - so we know where to sit next time.


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The boat kranked up fine last night,  and we went for a ride under the stars.



Ahhhhhh!





luckylady said:


> I guess we all missed the good stuff - so we know where to sit next time.


----------



## JR

OutFishHim said:


> Awww man!  I always miss the good stuff!  I should've sat at your end of the table.



As many gatherings as we've had, and you still haven't figured out who the life of the party is?????


----------



## hicktownboy

Dang if I wouldve know the ol boss was paying I might would have skipped out on work and made it...


----------



## Lorri

kennyjr1976 said:


> As many gatherings as we've had, and you still haven't figured out who the life of the party is?????




Who is the life of the party?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

luckylady said:


> Who is the life of the party?



It is hicktownboy,  but he was a no show.


----------



## OutFishHim

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is hicktownboy,  but he was a no show.



Yeah he normally has a crowd around him.  That young, single stud of a man.

But he heard there were trolls there, so he got scared.


----------



## Lorri

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is hicktownboy,  but he was a no show.


----------



## JR

luckylady said:


> Who is the life of the party?



Apparently not me!


----------



## Lorri

kennyjr1976 said:


> Apparently not me!





That's what they said - but I wouldn't know!


----------



## OutFishHim




----------



## NOYDB

luckylady said:


> We will have to see - don't need the daughters corrupted!



We're not all like Mack. Sit next to some one else and you won't worry about them so much.


----------



## NOYDB

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I would like to apologize for my wife influencing Harry to dance on the table with her.



Normally I charge for that, but for Renee it was free!


----------



## Lorri

NOYDB said:


> We're not all like Mack. Sit next to some one else and you won't worry about them so much.




I will remember that next time.


----------



## OutFishHim




----------



## threeleggedpigmy

NOYDB said:


> Normally I charge for that, but for Renee it was free!



I know how expensive that is, Thank you for that break


----------



## Lorri

Good Morning - Hope everybody has an awesome Saturday.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I'm still awaying for pics of the night to be posted??????


What happened, I break the camera???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

OutFishHim said:


>



You can ride it, I'll just drive it....


----------



## OutFishHim

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I'm still awaying for pics of the night to be posted??????
> 
> 
> What happened, I break the camera???



They are downloading right now.

Some may have to be edited though.............


----------



## OutFishHim

And here we go!

From left to right:  Some guy named Jeff who never posts, Redneck Manure, NOYDB, Kenny with his famous picture-taking face, Renee, Threeleggedpigmy, and AtlRoach.






Same peeps, but more AtlRoach and a little bit of Big Fish





Wonder what Ol' Red is thinking? 





Left to Right: Mrs F14gunner, F14gunner (hiding),Rattler, Redneck Manure (trying to explain to Rattler that he's a pimp, but Rattler isn't buying it), luckylady, Ol' Red, Germag





Mack at his finest.





Not sure what they are looking at, but it looks interesting.





Rattler teaching Little Fish how to be the ol' dirty dirty.





Not sure why "you" wanted a picture of this.  Kinda scary!





And the best for last.....can't have a Woody's dinner without the drzzle.





Of course there are none of me, because I was the one taking the pictures.


----------



## JR

OutFishHim said:


> Not sure what they are looking at, but it looks interesting.



WOW, good looking, strapping fellow right there!!!!!!!!  Not to mention, his exceptional taste in beverages!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Has little fish been practicing what Rattler taught him?

At less he is not following in Ta-ton-ka's hi-heel..... oops I meant footsteps.


----------



## F14Gunner

Sure are some shady folks there. kind of scary, knowing halloween is just around the corner and them wearing mask already.


----------



## Lorri

F14Gunner said:


> Sure are some shady folks there. kind of scary, knowing halloween is just around the corner and them wearing mask already.



Is that why you were hiding?  from the camera!!!


----------



## F14Gunner

luckylady said:


> Is that why you were hiding?  from the camera!!!


Did not want to break it, at least I know the truth.


----------



## OutFishHim

luckylady said:


> Is that why you were hiding?  from the camera!!!




He didn't want to be picked out of the line-up.


----------



## Lorri

OutFishHim said:


> He didn't want to be picked out of the line-up.


----------



## germag

Man, I didn't realize I had that much ugly on me.  Oh, well....it saves me money this time of year......


----------



## F14Gunner

OutFishHim said:


> He didn't want to be picked out of the line-up.


Pictures already in the post office, don't want to be found.
No Rewards though, at least none to speak of $.02


----------



## F14Gunner

germag said:


> Man, I didn't realize I had that much ugly on me.  Oh, well....it saves me money this time of year......


It was the shirt


----------



## Lorri

F14Gunner said:


> Pictures already in the post office, don't want to be found.
> No Rewards though, at least none to speak of $.02



Awe that's where I saw your picture thought you looked familiar.


----------



## germag

F14Gunner said:


> It was the shirt



Hey, man! Don't be doggin' on my shirt now....that's my _fishin' shirt_. I have about 5 more like it......


----------



## F14Gunner

germag said:


> Hey, man! Don't be doggin' on my shirt now....that's my _fishin' shirt_. I have about 5 more like it......


You'd need that many ! for covering purposes.


----------



## germag

F14Gunner said:


> You'd need that many ! for covering purposes.



Yeah....I didn't realize that button was undone   oops!  ....oh, well. At least it was my shirt this time....could've been worse.


----------



## F14Gunner

Waiting on the Redneck to view and see his name change. Going to love his response. No edits OutFishHim, leave it as is.


----------



## Lorri

germag said:


> Yeah....I didn't realize that button was undone   oops!  ....oh, well. At least it was my shirt this time....could've been worse.




WOW


----------



## OutFishHim

F14Gunner said:


> Waiting on the Redneck to view and see his name change. Going to love his response. No edits OutFishHim, leave it as is.



Oh that was done on purpose!


----------



## Ol' Red

OutFishHim said:


> And here we go!
> Not sure what they are looking at, but it looks interesting.



Kenny, what's that big round thing under your shirt?

Red


----------



## OutFishHim

Ol' Red said:


> Kenny, what's that big round thing under your shirt?
> 
> Red



The same thing that's under your shirt?


----------



## JR

Ol' Red said:


> Kenny, what's that big round thing under your shirt?
> 
> Red





OutFishHim said:


> The same thing that's under your shirt?



Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## RATTLER

i dont know what to think about red pulling his shirt up if someone could post the picture of him at the grill and shoot


----------



## OutFishHim

RATTLER said:


> i dont know what to think about red pulling his shirt up if someone could post the picture of him at the grill and shoot



Sorry, I don't have that one BECAUSE I WASN"T INVITED!!!


----------



## Ol' Red

OutFishHim said:


> The same thing that's under your shirt?



That's my man tank.....

Going to Taco Mac to watch foobal to night if any of you clowns want to go....hit a brotha up....

Red


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

OutFishHim said:


> And here we go!
> 
> From left to right:  Some guy named Jeff who never posts, Redneck Manure, NOYDB, Kenny with his famous picture-taking face, Renee, Threeleggedpigmy, and AtlRoach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REDNECK WHAT?????????????????????????????
> 
> I may spread a bit every now and then, but no more than anyone else....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

OutFishHim said:


> Oh that was done on purpose!



And for what porpose???  I thought I was being on  my best behavior...  

Least till i got to know everyone...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

F14Gunner said:


> Waiting on the Redneck to view and see his name change. Going to love his response. No edits OutFishHim, leave it as is.




Oh yeah. You'll love it, but i'll tell you later... 

For now I'll take the Fifth....


----------



## OutFishHim

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And for what porpose???  I thought I was being on  my best behavior...
> 
> Least till i got to know everyone...




Yeah right!

I can see right through that evil little smile of yours!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Ok  Ok,  I guess the gig is up.   But hey, I was being nice untill it's time to not be nice...

Heard that in a movie i think..


----------



## JEFF GRIFFITH

Ok I Heard I Was Catching It For Never Posting So Here It Is. Sorry I Havent Had Time.i Must Say  The Redneck Manure Shot Was Priceless....we Had A Good Laugh At Camp. Keep Em Coming.i Had A Great Time The Other Nite.enjoyed Meeting Everybody.i Will Try To Be At The Next One Too.


----------



## NOYDB

JEFF GRIFFITH said:


> Ok I Heard I Was Catching It For Never Posting So Here It Is. Sorry I Havent Had Time.i Must Say  The Redneck Manure Shot Was Priceless....we Had A Good Laugh At Camp. Keep Em Coming.i Had A Great Time The Other Nite.enjoyed Meeting Everybody.i Will Try To Be At The Next One Too.



Glad you were there and hope you make to the next.


----------



## ATLRoach

I stick out like a sore thumb!


----------



## NOYDB

ATLRoach said:


> I stick out like a sore thumb!



Not in this bunch. You fit right in.


----------

